# Beverly Hillbillies Truck



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Cool, you guys started this forum just in time...

I just picked up the Beverly Hillbillies truck by AMT and being that I'm not a vehicle person, I need HELP!

Did anyone already build this kit?
If so, could you please post your photos to give me ideas?

Also, does anyone have any good reference photos of this truck?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Best that I'm able to find are here:

http://www.sitcomsonline.com/thebeverlyhillbillies.html


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

*Figures for car.*

I am sure that most of you will agree with me,they should have included the equally important Hillbillies figures with the car.I still don't understand why ERTL doesn't do this essential part of such special projects.The same mistake was done with the FLINTSTONES cars a few years back.Sales would really pick up if they did so.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

always the garage kit guys to come to the rescue! *hint hint*


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks, Dino.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> I am sure that most of you will agree with me,they should have included the equally important Hillbillies figures with the car.I still don't understand why ERTL doesn't do this essential part of such special projects.The same mistake was done with the FLINTSTONES cars a few years back.Sales would really pick up if they did so.


I couldn't agree with you more.:thumbsup:


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

So how much Rust-All do you use?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

ham1963 said:


> So how much Rust-All do you use?


 All of it.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Here's a link to a Show Rod site I go to for ideas a lot:

http://www.showrods.com/index.html

You'll see the original packaging for the Beverly Hillbillies truck. There's also a gallery for guest built-ups. Unfortunately no shots of the Hillbillies truck.
:dude:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

ost15jr said:


> Here's a link to a Show Rod site I go to for ideas a lot:
> 
> http://www.showrods.com/index.html
> 
> ...


*Hey that's a cool link.*
*Not much on the Hillbillies other than the box art* (as you said) *but there is a lot of other cool stuff there.*
*Thanks.*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TRENDON said:


> *Hey that's a cool link.*
> *Not much on the Hillbillies other than the box art* (as you said) *but there is a lot of other cool stuff there.*
> *Thanks.*


I've been a fan of Dave's Showrods site for a few years now. Dave is extremely friendly, knowledgeable, and always willing to help when he can (if he doesn't know the answer to your question, he seems to know who does). The "Guest Gallery" is a real showcase for some truly innovative, creative, and talented artists, and if you're looking for decals the "Decal Digs" section is a good place to start--high quality reproductions that are (in some cases) improved versions of the originals. If you're a showrod fan, this site can keep you busy for hours.


----------



## Gray-headed Art (Aug 16, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> I am sure that most of you will agree with me,they should have included the equally important Hillbillies figures with the car.I still don't understand why ERTL doesn't do this essential part of such special projects.The same mistake was done with the FLINTSTONES cars a few years back.Sales would really pick up if they did so.


Well, 

While I certainly hold no case for AMT/Ertl much of the time, I do have to stand in defense of them on this issue.

For starters, AMT/Ertl did not create this kit! Model Products Corporation did the original tooling, about 35 years ago, or so. MPC saw fit not to include the figures then, and most likely there just is no room in the tool block for any more parts.

Also, even though Buddy Ebsen and Irene Ryan have both passed away, their estates (being as they were recognized movie and TV actors) will want a piece of the action for any likeness, as will the rest of the cast as well. This happens on an individual basis, with the personality involved. So, how much do you want to pay for a kit like this?

Frankly, I really believe, having been a bit on the inside (even if several months after the fact) that the Hillbillies truck was reissued for far more the reason that the model car guys were begging for it, not so much for it's TV history, but just that they wanted the car. But as for figures of the cast, well, were those a requisite for this kit being reissued (given that it never had any figures before!), I really believe that it would not have happened.

Great opportunity for a garage caster though.

Art


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Not sure if they still carry it, but Chimneyville used to have a "Hillbilly" figure that was a passable Jed Clampett.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Gray-headed Art said:


> Frankly, I really believe, having been a bit on the inside (even if several months after the fact) that the Hillbillies truck was reissued for far more the reason that the model car guys were begging for it, not so much for it's TV history, but just that they wanted the car.
> Art


Well, hopefully they will want the U.N.C.L.E. Car so we can have that one also.

David.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Trendon,

Pygar posted some photos of the Truck as it is currently on display at the Museum of the Ozarks...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=80746&highlight=hillbillies

Enjoy
Alien


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks Alien,

However, I've already finished the truck but this link will come in handy for others that are planning on doing this kit.

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## tankysgal (Jan 30, 2005)

*Hillbilly Truck*

Hiya all, I just completed my first diorama using the AMT Beverly Hillbillys Truck. Here is a link below to some pictures. Let me know what ya think.
Enjoy..
Mary

http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=SquawkBox&file=index&req=viewtopic&topic_id=44350&page=1


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Wow! That's really nice! Top notch all the way around.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Great job, Mary. Really fantastic on the weathering. The rug laying on the bed of the truck is a nice touch.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

tankysgal said:


> Hiya all, I just completed my first diorama using the AMT Beverly Hillbillys Truck. Here is a link below to some pictures. Let me know what ya think.
> Enjoy..
> Mary
> 
> http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=SquawkBox&file=index&req=viewtopic&topic_id=44350&page=1


Great, Great work on the truck.
I LOVE the base too.

Mike


----------



## moparmark (Nov 30, 2005)

*Rust all*

Why use Rust All on the hillbillys truck when all you have to do is go to Walmart, pick up a can of primer grey, flat black and walnut (brown). A little creative spraying (sometimes with two cans at once to creat a mist) and it will look fine. i have built a stoc version and people love it. I am just starting the Hot Rod Version and soon will be adding the Monster Truck

Any questions, e-mail me


Mark


----------



## moparmark (Nov 30, 2005)

*Looks Great*

Oh by the way, the trucks looks GREAT. Much better than the one i built. The Bible was a great touch. Now if you can just add a ladder to the side of it and maybe a dog and shotgun (great idea from someone that I am going to use and add to mine) it will be perferct. but very nice. Mr George Barris would be proud


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

I hope to see the truck in 1/18 scale diecast with figures in the near future along with the Green Hornets Black Beauty. AMT ERTL but figures in the 1/18 scale Flintmobile.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

The Big Lots in San Francisco has a bunch of the Beverly Hillbillies trucks for $4.00 US- check out a store near you! It seems like a fairly nice kit.
Andrew


----------



## Yo Homeboy (May 20, 2004)

Here's an original MPC Beverly Hillbillies truck done by a member of our club. Lots of scratchbuilt details added. Sure to inspire.

http://public.fotki.com/gkulchock/the_beverly_hillbil/


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Now _that's_ a thing of beauty! Where in the wide wide world of sports did he find a bear trap that small (Photo #20)?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

One small note regarding the Hillbillies truck... the original did not have glass in the headlights.


----------



## Yo Homeboy (May 20, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Now _that's_ a thing of beauty! Where in the wide wide world of sports did he find a bear trap that small (Photo #20)?


Scratchbuilt from brass strip.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Yo Homeboy said:


> Here's an original MPC Beverly Hillbillies truck done by a member of our club. Lots of scratchbuilt details added. Sure to inspire.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/gkulchock/the_beverly_hillbil/


Where did the Hillbillies get a green garden hose? Weren't they all black and white back then?

And why would they need a garden hose since they only had a well and no running water?

Oh the mysterys of TV....


----------

